# Left brain awareness/Right brain stuck help pls.



## realitycheck001 (Jan 6, 2013)

(Posted in wrong thread, don't know how to remove it). 

I'm late with going to therapy and being honest. Ended up with a therapist after many years of bs'ing around. A form of transference hit with all this other stuff going on. Left brain is completely cognitive of what's going on. Right brain is just that, contains an illusion of attraction (okay, that was combined with my left brain statement of illusion). I call it a pseudo transference because I'm totally aware it's not real (in my left brain) and I know it cannot occur. I've left therapists who cross boundaries. I left one guy because he hugged me. 

This has never happened before but I remember some of it from college courses (years ago) and am re-reading about it now.

I understand the right brain is stuck in a similar scenario to a reaction watching tv or a movie. It sees what it sees and goes into its reality, which could include fight or flight.

Yes, I can add to the muck to talk about it with the therapist. I don't see myself becoming more uncomfortable with this than with other issues. BUT, is there any logical (left brain) way of doing something to move out of the right brain and stop the feelings engulfing me? It's just too much as I'm not used to being so right brained and actually feeling something. Left brain, at this time, appears incapable of resolving it. 
I'm late with going to therapy and being honest. Ended up with a therapist after many years of bs'ing around. A form of transference hit with all this other stuff going on. Left brain is completely cognitive of what's going on. Right brain is just that, contains an illusion of attraction (okay, that was combined with my left brain statement of illusion). I call it a pseudo transference because I'm totally aware it's not real (in my left brain) and I know it cannot occur. I've left therapists who cross boundaries. I left one guy because he hugged me. 

This has never happened before but I remember some of it from college courses (years ago) and am re-reading about it now.

I understand the right brain is stuck in a similar scenario to a reaction watching tv or a movie. It sees what it sees and goes into its reality, which could include fight or flight.

Yes, I can add to the muck to talk about it with the therapist. I don't see myself becoming more uncomfortable with this than with other issues. BUT, is there any logical (left brain) way of doing something to move out of the right brain and stop the feelings engulfing me? It's just too much as I'm not used to being so right brained and actually feeling something. Left brain, at this time, appears incapable of resolving it.


----------



## S0nicy00h00 (Jan 15, 2013)

C.o.r.t. Is a right brain system developed by edward de bono that maybe help you... those bbc broadcasts arent on the internet ive seen. He has books that are in circulation and a board game called L Game... you might want to look 
into oxytocin


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Actually, it's the hippocampus and the amygdala that are responsible for the fight-or-flight response. Try this: Stop thinking so much!  Just be. Enjoy the world around you. Live in the moment. Concentrate on having fun. Learn new things. Show gratitude for the good things in your life -- especially your relationships, and pay less attention to the negative things.


----------

